# Welcome Chane Music & Cinema as a New Sponsor



## Sonnie

Get ready HTS members... it's big and it's bad! Actually it is GOOD... as a matter of fact it is GREAT news! 

Jon Lane, owner of The Audio Insider, and Craig Chase, owner of Chase Home Theater, are merging their two companies to form *Chane Music & Cinema* (CMC).








A few years ago, Craig purchased some speakers from The Audio Insider to test during one of his get-togethers at his place in Pennsylvania. This is when Jon and Craig realized just how much they shared their love for the art of sound, as well as enjoying it with other enthusiasts. Their philosophy regarding the audio arts meshed perfectly together. With Chase Home Theater offering a handsome lineup of high-value products primarily focused in home theater and massive bass systems, and The Audio Insider offering a wealthy lineup of home audio speakers primarily focused in two-channel audio, they realized their product lines would compliment each other very nicely. A few later discussion between these two gentlemen and we now have Chane Music & Cinema.

As Chane begins to introduce their new unified brand, they will also be enhancing the product mix, adding production capacity... fundamentally including American build... improving the customer experience, and solidifying the branding and market base.

Here are a few of the exciting developments they have planned:


The classic Arx and Dana products will remain central to the Chane offerings, but will also be a part of an expanded mix in the new brand.
Current Arx models will be offered until stock runs out, at which time the A1 thru A5 models will be relaunched as the new 2014 Chane models.
Chase will immediately reoffer their high performance subwoofers under the new Chane brand.
The Chase brand subwoofers will be converted to the primarily US-based sourcing, allowing a better focus on fulfillment and priority customer service that The Audio Insider is known for.
With the Chase 2-way monitors being a natural fit for he Chane line, expect to see some refinements and new models… essential to serious high-output home theater systems.
Dana will also take on the new Chane brand name, with a new Line Array speaker as one of the first new offerings from the skunkworks (more on this later, but not today… it’s a secret)… as well as a super-high fidelity 800-series of “black box” theater models that are already in the prototype stage.
Jon also hopes to roll out several esoteric Lane 1000-series models for audiophiles in 2014, which will include models that occupy the intersection of two-channel ultra-fi, large format studio speakers and extreme fidelity residential theater.
 
As part of Chane, Chase subwoofer performance and value will continue to live on… and will actually improve as they complete the integration of their new line. Jon and Craig believe their bass technologies to be perfectly synergistic with the philosophy behind Lane product development. 

Craig is already working with lead engineers of three of their suppliers on the development of the next generation of bass systems. He is adamant that their beloved 18” subs will live on… and they look forward to what Craig says will be their “über-high-output” designs.

Jon has been somewhat hesitate to enter into the highly competitive subwoofer market, but feels he has now overcome that reluctance by associating himself with one of the best existing subwoofer lines in the market… the Chase arsenal. As a result, Chane will now be able to offer genuine performance low-frequency systems for less, which will certainly give potential buyers something to get excited about.

So… as you can see… the “music” and “cinema” parts of “Chane Music & Cinema” are not merely lip service. Both of these segments feature the highest performance and highest value products available anywhere. “Chane” may be a mash-up of “Chase” and “Lane”, but it also symbolizes their philosophy of offering strong products at every price, from entry-level to the ultimate… and they promise their will be no weak links in this Chane.

Shortly we will see a new Chane website with a merger of their two respective forums. The Audio Insider forum here at HTS will be merged into our Home Audio Speakers forum. Craig and Jon will continue to be sponsors here at HTS under the new Chane brand. And as you might expect… in a few months… look out for a spectacular giveaway that will include a couple of massive new subs and amp from Chane Music & Cinema. You definitely do not want to miss out on an opportunity to win this awesome system. 

We welcome Chane Music & Cinema as a sponsor and wish Jon and Craig a prosperous merger… *Congratulations!*


----------



## JQueen

Congrats on the merge.. Sounds like its going to be great!!


----------



## ALMFamily

All I can say is :unbelievable:!!

Not only does it sound like a great pairing for them, it is going to be incredibly beneficial for all us consumers. Congratulations gentlemen and we wish you nothing but success in this venture!


----------



## tesseract

I've always had deep admiration for the products and philosophies of Chase Home Theater and The Audio Insider, to see them join forces is great news!

Home theater and 2 channel one stop shopping. I can't wait to see the new Chane offerings!


----------



## Mike0206

No doubt this is great news for chase and audio insider. It's also great for HTS having them as a new sponsor. Of course the benefits of this joint venture will obviously trickle down to all of us members here so that's really great news!!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson

This is great news! Congratulations to both. Lucky to the Audio World!


----------



## robbo266317

Congratulations to a great concept. I wish you success in your new joint venture. :T


----------



## Tonto

Wow, nice to have you guy's on board! Can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## tcarcio

Excellent news. I wish the new company many years of success. :T


----------



## cavchameleon

Awesome!!! Two great companies joining together is good for them and for customers - can bring out a whole new slew of great products. I wish them great success in their future endeavors!!! :yay:


----------



## orion

I only have experience with Craig Chase. If the combined company can improve on Chase it will be impressive. The current m1's are nice speakers. The subs do not dissapoint either


----------



## lcaillo

Wow! What a great combination. Can't wait to see where they go with this.


----------



## gorb

I'm interested to see where the new company goes and what sort of products they'll be offering (or improvements to existing product). The PRO-10 & SHO-10 seemed like a great bang for the buck if you weren't too concerned with looks, and the Arx and Dana line have always been attractive to me. The Chase subs also seem very capable, although they aren't that pretty either


----------



## craigsub

Greetings everyone - and thanks for the kind words AND for the gentle hints about our Chase products needing improvements in the looks department. 

Some updates:

1. Jon Lane and our IT guy are working hard on the new website. We hoped to have it ready for Sunday, the 20th, but it looks more like an early November debut. This website is closer to Jon's TAI site in feel than our Chase site - which is a GOOD thing. It will be even better than Jon's original site, and it is shaping up nicely.

2. We are still closing out all the old Chase Subwoofers - including VS-18.1's at $600, SS-18.1's at $425 and SS-18.2's at $800. Our toll free number is 800-664-9485 if anyone has questions.

3. I have been spending countless hours on the new Chane branded subwoofers. They will take the lineup we have now and offer improved performance, better cabinetry and will still be amazing values. For an example - I have two prototypes coming next week for the replacement for the VS-18.1. This prototype pair with our MQ-600 power amplifier will be in the $2300 range and will be capable of delivering 122 dB at 2 meters outdoors at 16 Hz. 

We also have a new sealed subwoofer with the new 18 ... look for a variety of subwoofer packages WITH AMP AND 18 INCH DRIVER starting at $700 and going all the way to $5000. The $5000 package will be something quite spectacular. 

4. Jon is working hard on a couple of new speakers in the ARX lineup. Having had the opportunity to live with the A-1's and A-5's for the past few months, I have grown to LOVE these speakers. All the current models will stay in the line up, with the new A2RX-C and A3RX-C shipping to us as I type this.

5. The first run of SHO/PRO-10 replacements have shipped to us - we should be seeing them arrive at the warehouse in early November. The look is a major step up from the SHO-10's, and the sound is still amazing people when they see the size of these speakers.

Here is the front/back snapshot of a production model:


----------



## Nec

Solid and nice


----------



## Peter Loeser

craigsub said:


> Greetings everyone - and thanks for the kind words AND for the gentle hints about our Chase products needing improvements in the looks department.
> 
> Some updates...


It's great to hear things are moving along nicely. Very excited to see what's in store from Chane in the coming months!


----------



## dguarnaccia

My only problem Craig is that you are going to make me spend more money with you. I guess I have more rooms to fill with Chane goodness... :spend:


----------



## craigsub

Good morning, guys .. A quick update:

Two samples of the new Vented 18 inch subwoofer are on a truck, heading to our place. They should arrive on Tuesday. There will be a serious beat down placed on these units, then we will move into production.

The current Vented 18 - the VS-18.1 that Dale tested two years ago - is on closeout for $600 per unit as a passive sub. 

The target pricing on the new subwoofer is $895. Yes, I will get pictures when I can, and will also be posting more detailed CEA-2010 numbers on the new sub. 

When production units arrive here in January, look for Peter Loeser to get either some of our new sealed modules or the vented ones for testing.


----------



## Tonto

That's great news Craig.

Now it's Jons' turn for his update!!! Some teasers please :hissyfit:!!!


----------



## craigsub

Jon has been working overtime with the webmaster to get Chane Music and Cinema's website up and running. It's making him quite grouchy, too. lddude:


----------



## Jon Lane

Tonto said:


> Now it's Jons' turn for his update!!! Some teasers please :hissyfit:!!!


I'm afraid that all public updates from my side are related to boring infrastructure stuff and not to new product. In fact, I have to do a better job not proposing product until it's all but in the customer channel.

I will say that for market analysis and each brand's model architecture CC and I are spending days in meetings. After all these years in audio I really like where the focus is going. I think there are some smart models that will complement the solid base we have in place already. You know you've got a winner when there's nothing you can do further to improve any aspect of its creation. 



craigsub said:


> Jon has been working overtime with the webmaster to get Chane Music and Cinema's website up and running. It's making him quite grouchy, too. lddude:


Heh. At times it does. The good thing is at the end of the day we're doing audio.


----------



## Tonto

I can only imagine how much fun upgrading unfrastructure really is!

Soooo sorry, but hey, people like me/us truely appreciate all your efforts. I have come to consider you an audio artist, & one that I like. We don't mean to rush you, we are just really drooling over your proposed goodies. I for one can hardly wait for them to be ready.


----------

